
Ask HN: Simple steps for thwarting web tracking - vbtemp
Despite the relatively good news this morning (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;10&#x2F;28&#x2F;technology&#x2F;fcc-tightens-privacy-rules-for-broadband-providers.html), I&#x27;ve been thinking about how best one can alter their browsing habits in order to best preserve their privacy.<p>These are my steps:<p>* Browse only in incognito&#x2F;private mode<p>* Use adblock and&#x2F;or privacy badger plugins<p>* Use a VPN<p>* Do not search&#x2F;surf while logged into gmail or any social media<p>What other basic, simple steps can be taken in addition to these?
======
roshan_arhsim
There are Mozilla Firefox plug ins that can get the job done .. one of them is
noscript. Give it a shot

